# The whole family (mostly) PIC HEAVY!!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

When we went down to Georgia, we stopped in Raleigh along the way for my good friend Jenn to take some professional photos! She is the same person that did the photos of the dogs two years ago, and we went back to the same park.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

All of you are just lovely! Thank you for sharing your family with us.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting these beautiful pictures!


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Lovely photos! but my faves are the fountain photos at the end


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures! What a beautiful family!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the water photos and the ones in the tree.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

What lovely photos and pups! Your dogs are seriously increasing my want for a GSD dramatically!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Can I just say that you look really nice, Xeph? I love that dress, especially.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow...so many awesome photos - I feel I should pick a favorite... I can't! Can I just say I love them all?? Okay - I do love the group pics...all ears-n-tongues :becky: 
Oh...and the willow pics.
.....and the field and cloud pics
.........and.....and.....


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wonderful photos of a loveable pack! Where's Loch??  (if I remember correctly... sable service dog in training.... unless I'm going completely mad..)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Lochbox went back to his breeder several months ago. We were a poor match for each other. He is now living a super active pet life up in Maine and is very happy


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

BUT I WANTED HIM..... 

But ok, good to know  I know he was not your preferred type in terms of looks but I thought he was a stunner. Oh well though... ALL of your dogs would make my head turn if I passed them on the street. If I may ask, are you gearing towards another service dog or are you focused on your breeding program at the moment?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I am always looking for a new SD candidate. I have not had a real, fully working dog in two years, and it has made my life significantly more difficult.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

They are a very special group of dogs... just breathtaking. I love the pic of the group of them weaving the leads into a braid.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I love the pic of the group of them weaving the leads into a braid.


We have a word for that. I can't use it on the forum LOL



> Can I just say that you look really nice, Xeph? I love that dress, especially.


Thank you <3 <3


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures, as always! Strauss is so soulful, and I just love that Mikasa girl.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Amaryllis said:


> Can I just say that you look really nice, Xeph? I love that dress, especially.


Ditto, and so do the GSDs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> We have a word for that. I can't use it on the forum LOL
> 
> 
> Thank you <3 <3


Lol I think I know what word it is.

Awesome pics Xeph. Love the pics of them chomping at the water.


----------

